# Services pocket watch



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all newbie on here and I have won a services pocket watch from the charity competition from iceblue. I would like to know some more info like how old etc I haven't worked out how to attach a pic but iceblue will post a pic for me.

thanks


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Orange monster said:


> Hi all newbie on here and I have won a services pocket watch from the charity competition from iceblue. I would like to know some more info like how old etc I haven't worked out how to attach a pic but iceblue will post a pic for me.
> 
> thanks


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

If my memory serves me correctly, mach will be able to tell you from which era that watch comes from. It is all down - I think - to the script/font of the word "Services" on the dial.
Hopefully mach will see this thread and comment appropriately.

David


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Great thanks here a pic of the inside the back if this helps anybody else. I'm not after selling it its just amazing that it keeps time perfect and the mech inside is so smooth I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned in my PM to OM - I have the same watch...

*Services `Swiss Made` (made by Oris Switzerland)*

*cal.421 7 jewels, circa mid 1950s*










A very nice watch, it would have had an actual model name but unfortunately I haven`t so far been able to find out what it was.

BTW, Steve Burrage of Rytetime Watch Repairs used to work for The Services Watch Co., so if you need it servicing how cool would it be to have the work done by an ex-employee of Services? :biggrin:


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks Mach. Looks like yours is a lot better condition then mine. Thanks for your help


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What is a shame is that if you wanted to buy the ORIS version, brand engineering, it would be a tad more on 'tinternet I would suspect, *ServiceS* is an under-trated brand for a lot of folks, but Mach likes to keep it quiet so it doesn't push up the prices!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

mel; i like the simple pocket watches. easy to maintain and oil. (the timex syndrome). the weak point is usually the main spring be ware of "over winding" last one i worked on was an illonois (sp) from 1910. only 2 jewels ( on the balance) so -- welcome to the new forum member. vinn

[


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bit of sense in the advice there Vinn. Almost all the older DIY horological Books suggest you start on PW's, snd thid is good advice, the parts are easier to see and handle and you can learn how to hzndle the small tools involved quite quickly :yes:

I usually go up one again and say have a go at a travel alarm first if you've never done any service work - - bigger again parts, easy to see, and yet still the same basic principles  - and you may have small enough (cheapo) tools to do moddt if not all the job without extra expense just to find out you don't like the work!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

dissasembly is the key. get it apart with out breaking or bending. (open and inspect). if a few parts are broken; bag it up - include a note of parts needed, you now have a parts supply. start on the next watch ( GET BACK ON THE HORSE). eventually you will get one back together that runs -- vinn


----------



## Orange monster (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok thanks for all your advice I don't think il be stripping this watch down


----------

